# Is IITPSA Mandatory ?



## anupam57 (Mar 16, 2013)

Is IITPSA mandatory for CSV applicant ?

Given that -
1. I have completed B.Tech. (Information Technology) 
2. I have been working as Software Engineer for almost 4.5 years now.
3. My SAQA is done.
4. I am planning to apply for apply for Critical Skills Visa with Software Engineer profession.

I would specially request to LegalMan to give guidance here as this would help my others who has same question.


----------



## anupam57 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Please help*

Anyone, who has information about it ?


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

anupam57 said:


> Anyone, who has information about it ?


I am not Legalman but the last update was you needed to be a member of the IITPSA for a CSV application


----------



## anupam57 (Mar 16, 2013)

EDIT : ---

Is IITPSA mandatory for CSV applicant ?

Given that -
1. I have completed B.Tech. (Information Technology) 
2. I have been working as Software Engineer for almost 4.5 years now.
3. My SAQA is done.
4. I am planning to apply for apply for Critical Skills Visa with Software Engineer profession.
*5. I have a job offer a Software Engineer from South Africa *.

I would specially request to LegalMan to give guidance here as this would help my others who has same question.


----------



## anupam57 (Mar 16, 2013)

DumisaniBYO said:


> I am not Legalman but the last update was you needed to be a member of the IITPSA for a CSV application




DumisaniBYO, Thanks a ton for your reply.

One last question, is it necessary even if I have a SA job offer ?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Anupam57

We are currently processing many CSV applications, as an immigration law firm.

You do not need to be a member of the professional body, but based on a Government Directive issued by the Minister recently, you simply have to show proof of application to be registered with the relevant professional body, i.e. you don't have to wait for the outcome.
The fact that you have a job offer is great, this simply means that you will not have to prove employment within a year of obtaining the visa, but it unfortunately does not negate the need for a professional body registered with SAQA.

In our experience, the IITPSA is rather quick and efficient with their application process. Are you experiencing some problems with them?


----------



## anupam57 (Mar 16, 2013)

Fynbos Thanks a lot for such well explained answer.

I'll now just register with IITPSA and show the registration printout for Critical Skills Visa application. Hope the result would not impact the visa application.

Thanks
Anupam


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

We are sure it won't.
We've received many positive results in this regard.

The directive to which we were referring (if you wanted to check it out yourself) is Directive number 22 of 2014, specifically under point B. 

For your convenience, we'll quote it for you:
"b) if required by law, *proof of application* for a certificate of registration with the professional body, council or board recognized by SAQA in terms of section 13(1)(i) of the National Qualifications Framework Act;"

Just make sure all your other documents are in order.

Good luck and see you in SA!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

anupam57 said:


> Is IITPSA mandatory for CSV applicant ?
> 
> Given that -
> 1. I have completed B.Tech. (Information Technology)
> ...


Hi anupam, 

Sorry for the delayed reply.

Right, you have two choices...(as per the new critical skills directive issued after the new regulations and critical skills list) You do need to be registered in full with the ITTPSA and show proof of your registration certificate when you submit your application. You then do not need to provide an additional letter from the professional body confirming your critical skills. 
or;
You can provide proof that you have applied to register with the professional body, but then you would need the professional body to issue you with a letter confirming your critical skills. Some professional bodies do not assist in the letter.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

anupam57 said:


> Is IITPSA mandatory for CSV applicant ?
> 
> Given that -
> 1. I have completed B.Tech. (Information Technology)
> ...


Hi anupam, 

Sorry for the delayed reply.

Right, you have two choices...(as per the new critical skills directive issued after the new regulations and critical skills list) You do need to be registered in full with the ITTPSA and show proof of your registration certificate when you submit your application. You then do not need to provide an additional letter from the professional body confirming your critical skills. 
or;
You can provide proof that you have applied to register with the professional body, but then you would need the professional body to issue you with a letter confirming your critical skills. Some professional bodies do not assist in the letter.


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello LegalMan,
I am right now little confused after reading the posts of people here about whether to get skills assessed or not, after getting IITPSA registration number. I am planning to get my skills assessed under the impression that, i would need 3 reports to be submitted while applying for the SA visa, my SAQA report, my IITPSA registration and critical skills assessment report. I even read here that people have attached Directive 22 without skills assessment report. I can guess there can not be a perfectly right or wrong answer for the actual requirement, what do i do?


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Again,
Also where can i download or print Directive 22 to be attached with my visa application?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Goodmrng1947

We've created a public Google Drive folder and dropped Directive 22 of 2014 for you in there. You can download it by clicking on the following link:
https://drive.google.com/folderview...JCdWtFX3pxN3JpQ0o3TGFmT3g5VjduUVU&usp=sharing

The Directive explains it quite well.

Best,


----------



## horizon_kg (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi Frnz, I am the newbie and interested to re-locate to SA on critical visa. I have below queries though. Please help me if you have already gone through these queries:

1) I am currently working in a mix role of Business Analyst and Project Manager in IT industry (investment banking domain). Though my designation/role in current company offer letter says as just "Project Manager" and not BA. How to convince the DHA that I am doing a BA role (bcoz only BA role is present in critical skills list)

2) Do we need to show any kind of financial back up in our bank account to get critical visa? I have read somewhere that the amount which need to be shown as around 3,00,000 Rands 

3) What is the total expense of obtaining critical visa?

Appreciate your reply


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

anupam57 said:


> EDIT : ---
> 
> Is IITPSA mandatory for CSV applicant ?
> 
> ...


Hi anupam,

Which critical skill category are you applying under? Is 'Software Engineer' by itself is a category in critical skills list?


----------



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

Hi

What documents are required for applying IITPSA membership? How much is the fees and how many days will it take? I will apply from India. Can I apply for Visa just after applying for IITPSA or will I have to wait for membership certificate?

Is this the link to apply?

Standard Membership Applications - IITPSA


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi rksingh,

You can email Lerina Nel of IITPSA for the documents and steps to apply. She will send a very detailed list of steps that you can just follow and get the membership and assessment. Her email id can be found on the IITPSA website. I have found IITPSA to be very prompt and responsive in all matters.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

Fynbos said:


> Hi Anupam57
> 
> We are currently processing many CSV applications, as an immigration law firm.
> 
> ...


Hi Fynbos,

I have even submitted the IITPSA CSV skills assessment at the embassy but still i am being asked for the membership certificate, that was send via normal post and i am out of the country; if put under my door i cannot provide with . Do you think membership Approval letter email is enough to show proof of application to be registered, how can i emphasize the fact that to get that skill assessment one have to be a member?
Thanks,


----------

